# Written in the Stars. (2 looks into 1)



## msmomobeans (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a simple, classy, elegant look for you dolls, I'm using only 1 palette, it's the Stila "Written in the Stars" palette, it has beautiful soft colors. I used two different NYX lippies to create 2 different looks, you can even say it's a Day to Night wear too. here's my tutorial.


----------



## AnneOyer (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks. Pretty interesting.


----------



## msmomobeans (Oct 26, 2014)

You're welcome and thank you for watching.


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 10, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## Jennyemm (Dec 17, 2014)

Very pretty, thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## ameliaalise (Jan 3, 2015)

pretty! thanks for sharing.


----------

